# Unrequited Love for a Cluster Chord



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

O beauteous chord of sweet dissonance;
Infinite intervals in such detail.
Killer of conservative consonance
Using all notes of the chromatic scale.
A chord, to most people harsh to the ear,
Pioneered by the composer Ornstein.
Of sonic beauty, a power so near
The perfect love, I wish you could be mine.
Why, in a world that does not recognise
My love for you, why aren't you a person?
If only you could exist in that guise,
But until then, my anguish shall worsen.
My longing for you in physical form
Amounts to a passion not in the norm.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Stick to writing music.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> Stick to writing music.


:lol: Shall do! I had to write a sonnet for English homework, but thanks for the advice!


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I had to write a sonnet for English homework


Well, it's not that bad for homework poetry, I suppose.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

Sonnet mania (obviously). You get my vote.


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> Stick to writing music.


"Dislike" button.


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

MaestroViolinist said:


> "Dislike" button.


You're right, the music is bad too.

:tiphat:


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Crudblud said:


> You're right, the music is bad too.
> 
> :tiphat:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

When you put "cluster" in a title, the obvious juvenile pun becomes too easy. But, hey! I seriously doubt I would be able to write a sonnet, good or bad, in the correct meter and rhyme scheme. It's in the same league as a fugue, except the fugue is less draconian.


----------

